# How to: Fitting Under-Seat Storage Cubby Bins / Drawers



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Fitting under seat storage to my TTS coupe which has electrically heated (but not electrically adjustable) seats.
I bought these storage bins used as a pair from eBay, they were part numbers 8J0881577 (right) and 8J0882628 (left).
However, I found that the above part numbers do not match with lllparts, which shows part numbers 8J0882621 (left) and 8J0882622 (right). See here: https://www.lllparts.co.uk/catalogs/audi/RDW/ATT/609/8/881/881000
I suspect mine are from an Audi A4, but they do seem to fit, the doors rub slightly on the seat plastic, but other than that it's perfectly fine. I'm happy to have the storage 
They came with 8x screws (part number N10430103) , but were missing the 8x speed nuts (part number N90475903).

The fitting is quite simple:

Remove seat from car.
Fit 4x speed nuts to underside of seat.
Screw in the storage bin to the speed nuts.
Re-fit the seat back into the car.

Total time was about 1 hour due to needing to take photos for seat removal and for this job.

4x M4 screws for each seat:


















4x speed nuts for each seat:










The speed nuts fit into the underside of the seat into the rectangular cutouts of the seat metal, with the screw hole matching up with a round hole on the seat:










Like this, the screw hole is above a round hole in the seat metal to allow the long screws to screw through the speed nut and also through the seat metal (although they do not screw into any thread of the seat metal, the speed nut is all that holds the screws in place):










Here you can see I have fitted all 4 speed nuts on my passenger seat (I'm holding the cable out of the way for the photo):










You then line up the storage bin with the screws through the mounting holes of the bin and screw the screws into the speed nuts:










Two of the screw mounts are only accessible with the door/drawer/tray open:










That's it really.

Here you can see the slight texture difference and colour difference between my seat and the bins.
Plus, it's right up against the seat lower plastic.
When the seat is fitted, you cannot even see the bins (you have to open by feeling).










From front you can see the alignment issue.
There dosn't em to a way to adjust this, so I have to conclude that I have the wrong bins, but they work and fit the screw holes. Oh well.
I have found them really useful for sunglasses!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I linked this one together with your Seat Removal post in the *KB*. Well done!


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

I recently found out I had these cubby hole bins on my Mk2 I just purchased. Didn't even realise they existed or were an optional extra. Handy place to put items although I haven't figured out what to use for yet.


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

What do most TT owners use these for?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A multi-tool, small LED flashlight and a coin purse. There's really not that much space in them.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

benckj said:


> What do most TT owners use these for?


Mints.
Sunglasses.
Burner phone.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice job mate, well done!.

I wonder if there are differing PN’s for these bins? - only mention it as you say they’re not quite aligned. I agree with you, think you may have got the wrong ones as just been out to look at mine and you can see the differences - contoured to match the lines of the side plastics……..

Still, as long as they work and you can chuck stuff in ‘em, open and close ‘em, you’re really never gonna look at the fronts of them, are ya!


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Steviejones133 said:


> Nice job mate, well done!.
> 
> I wonder if there are differing PN’s for these bins? - only mention it as you say they’re not quite aligned. I agree with you, think you may have got the wrong ones as just been out to look at mine and you can see the differences - contoured to match the lines of the side plastics……..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic!
I'm now wondering if just the drawer face needs swapping for the official TT ones...
At the next TT meetup I'll see if I can physically look at someone's (unless you fancy getting one of your seats out 😜)


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Im hoping to be at the motorist for aqouk on 14th no idea if its in your area or not but have bins you can look at to compare.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I put this parts list together when I was thinking of buying the parts new from Audi. Note that all the plastic parts have TT 8J specific part numbers. I hope it helps.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

darrylmg said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> I'm now wondering if just the drawer face needs swapping for the official TT ones...
> At the next TT meetup I'll see if I can physically look at someone's (unless you fancy getting one of your seats out 😜)


No problem Darryl. Where’s the PN located on these bins? - I’ll have a look-see if I can without taking the seats out 🤔

Actually, looking at Tony’s parts list and your first post PN’s, it does seem like they’re not quite right, but as long as they work……LLL prices for new are shocking 😱 looks like the bin trim/doors are €34 each 😮


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Nidana said:


> Im hoping to be at the motorist for aqouk on 14th no idea if its in your area or not but have bins you can look at to compare.


I think that's Leeds way. That's a solid 2.5 hours for me, so I might not be going.
But many thanks for the offer, and if I do turn up, then I'll track you down


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice write up! 



benckj said:


> What do most TT owners use these for?


I suspect the people that go to the trouble of adding them have the best ideas for them lol. They are very common to see in Audis here--either as standard or as part of pkgs nearly everyone gets at original purchase. I have them in both my cars and don't really use them haha. In the A3 I only have one of the two (on the pax side) as I guess they had to cheap out the A3 somehow  In the TT they are probably more useful because there's so little storage space otherwise...still, I keep forgetting these are there


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

I was surprised to find that I had these storage boxes. Drivers side had fallen off and was jammed under seat. Was easy enough to repair and now I'm using for a few hand tools that I seem to need when on the road (broken bonnet latch handle). Having decent size door card bins makes these less useful as compared to the Mk1 models.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

These are great to store a torch, notepad, and multi-tool. I thought of sunglasses but it’s not easy to access when driving. Great write-up!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For future reference -

You can read about the under seat storage bins in Workshop Manual *General Body Repairs, Interior - RG 68 69 70 72 74 - D3E80079BA4* starting on page 295 which you can find *here*.

Parts list from *7zap* can be found *here*. Beware the part numbers are specific for left and right side and the various color options. I've seen complete Mk2 bin on eBay for less than 50-Euro so be sure to shop around. You can pick up the bolts and clip-nuts from Audi for just a few Euros.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

darrylmg said:


> At the next TT meetup I'll see if I can physically look at someone's (unless you fancy getting one of your seats out 😜)


Not even joking, I have my drivers seat out of the car at the moment, want to put it back in later, so ask away 


darrylmg said:


> I'm now wondering if just the drawer face needs swapping for the official TT ones...


Just had a look and I popped off the front trim, unfortunately no part numbers are on it. The only part number is on the frame part that attaches to the seat base

Will cross reference it with tttony's info. Mine are the same shape as Steviejones' but in black ("soul")


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

If I remember correctly, the "Storage Pack" option included the seat cubbies, the little net in the passenger footwell and a luggage net for the boot. The original owner of my car paid £115 for that!


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The Storage Pack should also include the nets on the back of the seats, maybe coupe only though.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

tttony said:


> The Storage Pack should also include the nets on the back of the seats, maybe coupe only though.


Roadster has the seat nets with the storage pack - and two more handy storage bins, one behind each seat in the rear plastic trim above the speaker/sub.









What Did You Do To Your MK2 Today?


I take it your seats don’t have the handles to let the back fold forward without moving the seat base? - pic is of a coupe, but my roadster has them on both seats. I didn’t realise that they weren’t a standard feature, maybe they were only included if the car had the storage pack option from the...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Steviejones133 said:


> Roadster has the seat nets with the storage pack - and two more handy storage bins, one behind each seat in the rear plastic trim above the speaker/sub.


Cheeky they charged extra for that considering the coupe has similar as standard in the rear seat "armrests"

Edit: forgot it was on the right side only


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Might have to look for my 'storage net' in back as I seem to have all the other bits. Doesn't seem to be a common option in our NZ imports.

On another note while we are talking about storage are there any diagrams on the tools supplied in the rear lower compartment? I seem to be missing a few things. Seems like a waste to not have a space saver spare tyre back here as with a little bit revamp by eliminating all the foam packing there may be enough room to fit one. It's one of my concerns with TT given the roads I travel and not having a spare.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

benckj said:


> On another note while we are talking about storage are there any diagrams on the tools supplied in the rear lower compartment? I seem to be missing a few things.











Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Tools and Tire Kit


This post is for anyone who's not sure what's supposed to come with the tools and tire kit. While the pictures here are from my Roadster, I believe the same tools also come with the Coupe. If you believe some of your tool kit is missing, you can find a list of the parts in the 7zap parts...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Excellent link supplied with tool kit parts, etc. That was also a very interesting but concerning description about the 'widow maker jack'. I've never used mine and doubt I ever will. As suggested, I'll being adding a hydraulic bottle jack to kit !

Good pointer on tow hook attachment location as well. Something else I may need to identify and practice withl. Having a short tow strap may also get added to the kit. Out here in the wild west we don't have the same emergency service available here like you people are use to. Might be camping by the roadside for a few days which wouldn't make the wife very happy.

My apologies for the thread jacking BTW.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When I swap winter/summer tires I use a floor jack on the front (with a puck) and the widow-maker on the back so I can pull both tires at one go. I get the front wheel up first, then get the rear up. And I only raise them enough for the wheel to clear the pavement, maybe 20-30mm max. With the parking brake set and both wheels chocked, it's quite stable. Other than for a roadsite emergency however, I would never use the widow-maker it on its own.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Only problem with hydraulic bottle jack is the height - and finding a place to locate it. The widow maker can slip in under the sill, even with a flat tyre.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

tttony said:


> The Storage Pack should also include the nets on the back of the seats, maybe coupe only though.


And probably the little nets in the footwell area on the centre console too, right?

Edit: Oops looks like Steve already mentioned those in the post before!


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Maybe a scissors jack would be better than bottle jack for getting low enough. I might have a good look around and see what I can find.

Has anyone ditched the whole tool tray and replaced with a spare space saver tyre? It just seems like a complete waste of space to have most of these tools spread out. Could easily carry a jack, wheel brace, tow eye and a few screw drivers & spanners in a single pouch. This may leave enough room for a space saver tyre or even one of those that can be inflated, thus eliminating the sealant cannister & compressor. Can see the battery and possibly the electronic module (?) next to it may be an issue given tyre would need to be a large 18" wheel.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

@benckj









How To: - Adding a Spare Wheel


Information and pictures provided by scar02 Parts used: 18" space saver spare wheel from Golf Mk 5 W1K0 601 027 B0 3C £65.45 Tool kit foam W8P0 012 109 E £ 8.18 T115/85R18 96 M Pirelli Spare Tyre...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

The downside of a space saver is not having space for the punctured, muddy wheel - my wife objects to having it on her lap…


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Jezzie said:


> The downside of a space saver is not having space for the punctured, muddy wheel - my wife objects to having it on her lap…


A few ratchet straps, an old blanket to protect the paintwork and strap it to the roof……..the wife, I mean 😂


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

benckj said:


> Maybe a scissors jack would be better than bottle jack for getting low enough. I might have a good look around and see what I can find.
> 
> Has anyone ditched the whole tool tray and replaced with a spare space saver tyre? It just seems like a complete waste of space to have most of these tools spread out.


Though I agree it seems like that space was _intended_ for a spare, I would note this is not possible on Can/US spec cars because there's a huge evap cannister "hump" there, meaning a tyre cannot fit (I tried fitting the space saver from my A3 just to see, but no dice--won't fit). Why it fits on the A3 (which also has an evap cannister there) is because the area around it is enough to fit the spare over top the cannister hump. In the TT, the rear of the trunk basically gets in the way if you're trying to mount a wheel over top the cannister hump.

Without the hump (basically everywhere else in the world where you guys have a smaller, engine-bay cannister) it seems like a spare may be possible though the next problem is the depth of the foam under the trunk floor--it's also not enough to support the spare I don't think. They would have had to make the trunk floor even higher and thus give you even less trunk space. Funny enough cars here also seem to not even come with the jack, which honestly makes sense given there's no spare to use it with anyway--it's just dead weight there really. Might be law in some places you have to have a jack though? I dunno. 

Overall, though the stupid sealant isn't gonna do much for you, I'm happy enough with the way they made it--w/o the spare. There's weight savings at least  I carry a little kit of tyre plugs with the reamer and stuff in it, in the trunk. I just slotted it in between the battery and the foam on the left side. The plugs seem like they'd be more useful/effective in most flat situations compared to the dumb sealant which is probably expired in most ppl's Mk2s now anyway! The compressor is always handy, though I carry my Ridgid battery/hybrid-powered one in my car too (not sure if there's an AEG equivalent in other parts of the world, but also Milwaukee, Dewalt, etc. all have some version if you have other tools/batteries of whatever company/platform).


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Steviejones133 said:


> @benckj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome link provided, thank you. You guys seem to really have all these questions answered already. Maybe I should do more searching.....

This mod is exactly what I would like to do apart from deleting the widow maker jack and adding a few other bits. Think I may just keep the foam separator in one piece and make my own delimitator. Best to look for a compatible wheel & tyre (Golf Mk5).



> Overall, though the stupid sealant isn't gonna do much for you, I'm happy enough with the way they made it--w/o the spare. There's weight savings at least  I carry a little kit of tyre plugs with the reamer and stuff in it, in the trunk. I just slotted it in between the battery and the foam on the left side. The plugs seem like they'd be more useful/effective in most flat situations compared to the dumb sealant which is probably expired in most ppl's Mk2s now anyway! The compressor is always handy, though I carry my Ridgid battery/hybrid-powered one in my car too (not sure if there's an AEG equivalent in other parts of the world, but also Milwaukee, Dewalt, etc. all have some version if you have other tools/batteries of whatever company/platform).


I carry one of these tyre plug kits as I don't believe the sealant would work in mors situations. My main concern is if you have a flat tyre you often destroy the sidewall before you are able to stop and identify issue. My main protection device is a Tyre Pressure Monitoring System. I use an aftermarket product but hope to migrate onto my Android HU soon.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

benckj said:


> What do most TT owners use these for?


Pistol won't fit and you'd be lucky to get ½ kg of PE4 in there... 
Instead I carry several industrial-grade SnapLight Cyalume road flares








Cyalume Industrial Grade SnapLight Flare Alternative Chemical Light Sticks with Bipod Stand – Non-Flammable, Waterproof Light Stick, Provides 2 Hours of Bright Light – Red, 10” (Pack of 10) (9-27047): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Cyalume Industrial Grade SnapLight Flare Alternative Chemical Light Sticks with Bipod Stand – Non-Flammable, Waterproof Light Stick, Provides 2 Hours of Bright Light – Red, 10” (Pack of 10) (9-27047): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com








benckj said:


> Maybe a scissors jack would be better than bottle jack for getting low enough. I might have a good look around and see what I can find.


Maybe check out a Norco 82002C ?
It is a decent Chinese copy of a US military M151 HumVee scissor jack (beware of similar cheap no-name Chinese knockoffs)


----------

